# Dive Bar Shirt Club



## wyogirl (Jul 1, 2014)

So...anyone heard of them??  They contacted me about taking some photos inside a local dive bar.  I'm comfortable with their use and the amount that they have agreed to pay me.  I was just wondering if anyone had heard of them.  www.divebarshirtclub.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like it could be fun but who are these people? where are these people?? lol Seriously I did a quick google search but didn't read past the links. 

It appears that they registered the trademark so that would seem they're a legit company. It also showed up in Key West and in Texas - I'd find out where the company is located and see if they're a registered business on that state's website. I'd get an email address, street address, and phone number, and not use just something like a contact form on their site to be able to verify that they are who they say they are and that they're actually located where they say. 

I'd make sure when it's an online business or website since it's getting easier and easier for people to fake information. And how/where did they find your pictures to think you'd be interested in photographing 'dive' bars in your area? I'd be curious about that since it's something rather unusual I think.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2014)

Seems sketchy to me...


----------

